# Raising brine shrimp questions.



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi guys I've recently became a brine shrimp hatcher due to my friend's picky eating rachovii killifish. 
My set up looks like this.








I put very little brine shrimps inside this cycled water and now I'm looking at bb brine shrimps. I was wondering I could just feed them these instead of egg yolk. Seems more nutritious this way.








The specific gravity is at 1.018. Temp is 81f. PH 8.3.
Does the light have to be on for 24 hours still or can I return it to normal lighting schedules.. Thanks!

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 4


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Do not try to raise them , they don't have enough nutrition after 3 days they born for your fries .
If you want something bigger to feed grownup fries daphnia is the best live food for baby killies

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

The kili is already grown up and had curved spines due to only feeding on frozen bloodworms. Now its not even eating much bloodworms. I was thinking since the brine shrimps naturally lose their nutritious value from birth and into adulthood, I figured I could feed them nutritious food so they "become what they eat" and has the pellet contains still inside their stomachs and at that point is when I feed them to the kili. Does this work haha
I also don't know whereo tget live daphnia or the eggs....


Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 4


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Update:
Made two batches of brine shrimps.
Group 1: were fed kent marine phytoplex for corals and larvae. Dead.
Group 2: mushed up algae wafers. Alive and well.
Didn't need to buy spiriluna powder from nutritional stores that costs a fortune.
Feed them anything that won't mix with water. So... fine powdered food. Fish food that is very fine or soaked until it turns cloudy. 
I don't get why people have to feed them live phyoplanktons or spiriluna powder...


Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 4


----------

